# Sibling Cherry-heads



## cdmay (Mar 30, 2016)

We've had some clutches finish hatching so I thought it would be interesting to see images of siblings from the same clutch side by side.

These are from my female Tambaqui (who now resides with Allegra) ...





They are about five weeks old now and of four eggs, they were the only two to hatch. Tambaqui typically lays very large eggs that produce enormous neonates.





These are from another long term female named Marty Girl. Four out of four eggs hatched. They didn't want to stay still for their photo...









There is a lot of variation within this clutch with one neonate being very dark, another possessing a weird yellowish head, another being fairly pretty and then one that is a hunchback---at least for now.
This is one of the decent looking hatchlings...





But the hunchback is really nice!





These next four are from a clutch of four that hatched over a period of almost a month. My female named Velma produced them. She is intensely red. The first to hatch was the one on the far right. The two smaller neonates in the middle just came out of their eggs this weekend.





This is the best looking neonate of the clutch...





This is another only 50% hatch. Two eggs out of four from Betty who has very little color but what color she does have is deep, DEEP red.





This little dark neonate with the heavily mottled carapace is one of my favorites of the year so far.





The hatching season is less than halfway thru so hopefully I'll be able to post photos of more siblings in a couple of months.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 30, 2016)

cdmay said:


> We've had some clutches finish hatching so I thought it would be interesting to see images of siblings from the same clutch side by side.
> 
> These are from my female Tambaqui (who now resides with Allegra) ...
> 
> ...


 All very nice. The 2 from tambaqui have almost got solid coloration on top of the heads, except the eyebrows.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't particularly care for Redfoots, but those babies are spectacular! They are just beautiful, and I want the hunchback!!!! thanks for the photos. What a nice way to start my day, with beautiful pictures.....


----------



## ColleenT (Mar 30, 2016)

beautiful babies!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 30, 2016)

Very nice babies there.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 30, 2016)

Very Nice Carl.....looks like one of them has a Mango Hue to them. I love the odd colored ones. All of them look beautiful!


----------



## allegraf (Mar 31, 2016)

Sweet way to highlight the clutches by female. Always interesting to see them in their respective groups. Pictures don't do those hatchlings justice!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 1, 2016)

They are all beautiful! I really like Betty's darker youngster. I got a chuckle out of the name Velma, as that was my Grandmother.


----------



## cdmay (Apr 2, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> They are all beautiful! I really like Betty's darker youngster. I got a chuckle out of the name Velma, as that was my Grandmother.


Huh, my Grandma's name was Vera. Kind of close


----------

